# Can any Slingbox control the HR20/21?



## kathymoore (Mar 3, 2006)

Can any Slingbox control the HR20/21?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, I have a Slingbox Pro and it works great.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Absolutely .. The slingbox is a great addition to any HR20/21.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

As long as you are not using RF for your remote  

I miss my R15's ability to use both the RF and IR at the same time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, I have the Slingbox AV, Mike has the Pro, and Doug Brott, I think, has the Classic. The Tuner will not work, and if someone who has the Solo could chime in, we'd have them all covered.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I have the classic .. I keep thinking it's "old" but it performs quite well so no reason to upgrade .


----------



## d0ug (Mar 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, I have the classic .. I keep thinking it's "old" but it performs quite well so no reason to upgrade .


I have the classic as well. it works good with the HR20, aside from my remote issue, this problem will exist with any of them if you use RF.

From my understanding if you have a classic there is no point to upgrading, even to the slingbox pro. From what i've been told, the pro can only output SD resolution to the slingplayer when using the HD inputs, so using svideo to a classic should give you just about the same quality picture. After the downresing and compression, youre going to be pretty hard pressed to really see a difference between svideo and HD.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Two Classic's and one Pro. All work great with the HR20/HR21 (and H21, R15, D11, etc.) DirecTV products.

As noted, the Tuner will NOT work. Not familiar with the Solo.


d0ug said:


> From my understanding if you have a classic there is no point to upgrading, even to the slingbox pro. From what i've been told, the pro can only output SD resolution to the slingplayer when using the HD inputs, so using svideo to a classic should give you just about the same quality picture.


Mostly true. The Pro does have firmware and hardware that does better compression than does the Classic, so especially on a LAN you may well be able to tell a difference in the quality, however it IS still SD. For a truly remote (WAN/internet) link, I have never been able to tell a difference between the Classic and the Pro.

Carl


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Classic works great. I watch the local news everyday at lunch on my Treo-755p (Sprint) phone!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Slingbox Solo is designed for use with an HD set-top box. It has only one input and no tuner. It has component input built in, so you don't have to bend over for the HD Connect cable.


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

I got the the SOLO and I have it hooked up with my HR21-700. Works great! It comes with an IR blaster. My setup is HR20-700 via RF and HR21-700 via IR, all on the same remote RC64R.


----------



## barryr (Sep 28, 2006)

Been using the Pro for a year or so, no problems at all. Quick setup, and it just works. Easy to watch on any of my Mac's or on my Treo.

Barry


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

mtsz52784 said:


> I got the the SOLO and I have it hooked up with my HR21-700. Works great! It comes with an IR blaster. My setup is HR20-700 via RF and HR21-700 via IR, all on the same remote RC64R.


What does it mean in the slingmedia site's FAQ where it says


> Does the Slingbox™ work with High Definition (HD) signals?
> Yes, with both the Slingbox™ PRO and HD Connect Cable you can watch and control your HD content with the Slingbox PRO with HD Connect Cable or the Slingbox SOLO. The Slingbox and SlingStream technology adapts the compressed video stream to match the available network and Internet bandwidth to provide the best possible video quality, whether running on a supported computer or compatible mobile phone. The Slingbox PRO with the HD Connect cable or the Slingbox SOLO physically link HD devices, *but they do not stream HD-quality video*.


?
Does that just mean it reduces the resolution depending on the bandwidth? It's still 16:9, right? I'm willing to sacrifice a little image quality for the convenience, I just want to have some idea of how much before I commit to this.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> What does it mean in the slingmedia site's FAQ where it says ?
> Does that just mean it reduces the resolution depending on the bandwidth? It's still 16:9, right? I'm willing to sacrifice a little image quality for the convenience, I just want to have some idea of how much before I commit to this.


Just means it can accept a HD signal (with optional dongle)
And yes it will send a 16:9 picture (and has several display options)


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

So when it gets to your computer, it's not actually HD, but still widescreen and pretty good picture quality?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

jeff125va said:


> So when it gets to your computer, it's not actually HD, but still widescreen and pretty good picture quality?


Yep..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Definitely not HD but at least over the LAN, quite nice. Over the internet the frame rate can be fairly good but the compression artifacts tend to be quite noticeable.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

That's cool, thanks guys. I think I'd primarily use it at home, so that's good to know.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

d0ug said:


> As long as you are not using RF for your remote
> 
> I miss my R15's ability to use both the RF and IR at the same time.


I was about to setup my Slingbox when I came across this thread. I am currently using RF, as my receiver is in a different room. Does that mean that I won't be able to control the receiver with my Slingbox? What solutions have others who use RF and a Slingbox come up with?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's what it means... as the Slingbox uses IR. You could get an IR repeater or Harmony 890 for the other room.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's what it means... as the Slingbox uses IR. You could get an IR repeater or Harmony 890 for the other room.


I have an iR repeater, I was hoping to avoid having to install it. I'll just have to bite the bullet, install the iR repeater and give up RF. It was nice while it lasted. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

d0ug said:


> I have the classic as well. it works good with the HR20, aside from my remote issue, this problem will exist with any of them if you use RF.
> 
> From my understanding if you have a classic there is no point to upgrading, even to the slingbox pro. From what i've been told, the pro can only output SD resolution to the slingplayer when using the HD inputs, so using svideo to a classic should give you just about the same quality picture. After the downresing and compression, youre going to be pretty hard pressed to really see a difference between svideo and HD.


Mostly true but not quite. When beta testing we looked at this alot. It depends on 2 major factors: 1- Bandwidth and 2-Display settings of device displaying the picture, which includes size. If you use a screen size that is basically the same size (resolution) of the picture being sent then yes you are correct. However, with large screen sizes and higher bandwidths the difference can be quite pleasing.

Keep Slinging..

SteveEJ

Added- BTW, DirecTV uses Sling technology for NFL Superfan Online broadcasts. I found it interesting when E* bought Sling with DirecTV using it for Superfan! What a strange mix HUH?


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

How does the slingbox do the IR, is it a stick-on emitter? Minor problem since I already have two of these on my HR20 and there's barely enough room for those. Anyone already encountered this problem and have a creative solution?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes it is an emitter that sits in front of the DVR. I would imagine it would be possible for a cable solution but Sling doesn't make one. If someone built one, I for one would buy it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

If you look close you can see the IR blasters from the singbox on my HRs
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9052&d=1184452326


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

obsidian said:


> I have an iR repeater, I was hoping to avoid having to install it. I'll just have to bite the bullet, install the iR repeater and give up RF. It was nice while it lasted. Thanks for the reply.


I just ordered an RF adapter from SmartHome (smarthome dot com, search on 8045I)

My plan is to change my HR21 to iR input and have that device and my SlingBox send iR to the receiver. This way, my remote will still be RF and I won't have to run a wire for iR. I'll post again when I receive it, with my results. Hopefully there won't be any interference, range or delay issues.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am looking at getting the Slingbox to watch HD programming while out of town. Is the Pro model the only one that does HD?

How does it work? I assume it requires a network connection and a software install on the PC or laptop on the other end? Is there a remote control feature that pops up on the computer end and it allows you to change channels and access the DVR features? Does HD look pretty good on a computer screen using the Slingbox? Any info would be appreciated.

And I would assume since we only have 1 live buffer with the HR20 series, that if my wife is at home and I am on the road, that she has to watch whatever I want to watch remotely via Slingbox?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Slingbox Pro does NOT send an HD signal. No Slingbox sends an HD signal. The Pro allows you to input an HD signal which is then downconverted to SD for slinging.

It works exactly as you assume - you need a high speed internet connection at the source (where the slingbox is located), and at the destination (where your computer is located wanting to watch the signal). You get an on-screen remote that looks (and works) just liket the physical DirecTV remote.

Picture quality of a "slung" signal is hugely dependent on both the upload and download bandwidth you have available. In general you get a very watchable (but not HD) picture.

Your last assumption is also correct. With the slingbox, you and the local viewer are both watching the same source. If either changes channels, both see the change. It's like both of you sitting in the same room each with your own remote control.

Carl


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...on the other hand you can freak her out by changing the channel remotely.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. Does the Slingbox Pro have HDMI and Component inputs?


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Does the Slingbox Pro have HDMI and Component inputs?


The SlingBox Pro has an HDMI input and if you get the HD Connect Cable, it has Component input as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

obsidian said:


> The SlingBox Pro has an HDMI input and if you get the HD Connect Cable, it has Component input as well.


The SlingBox Pro spec sheet indicates that the port that looks like an HDMI port is actually the socket for the HD Connect Cable. Has this changed?

http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox-pro-connections


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> The SlingBox Pro spec sheet indicates that the port that looks like an HDMI port is actually the socket for the HD Connect Cable. Has this changed?


My mistake, you're right. The only "high definition" input that the SlingBoxPro accepts is via Component. It does not have an HDMI input. The socket is the same as HDMI but it is only for the HD Connect Cable which will allow component input.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't imagine that the HDMI Consortium or whatever they are called would allow HDMI input into a device like a slingbox. Inputs are supposed to be for display devices only, specifically not re-encoding devices.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

obsidian said:


> I just ordered an RF adapter from SmartHome (smarthome dot com, search on 8045I)
> 
> My plan is to change my HR21 to iR input and have that device and my SlingBox send iR to the receiver. This way, my remote will still be RF and I won't have to run a wire for iR. I'll post again when I receive it, with my results. Hopefully there won't be any interference, range or delay issues.


Worked great! While watching in front of the TV, I can control the HR21 via RF and while watching through the SlingBox, it can still control with iR.


----------



## tooloud10 (Sep 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can't imagine that the HDMI Consortium or whatever they are called would allow HDMI input into a device like a slingbox. Inputs are supposed to be for display devices only, specifically not re-encoding devices.


Oops! Somebody forgot to tell the AVR manufacturers...


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, I'm considering getting a Sling Solo to use with an HR20-100. Can you control the aspect ratio when you view a program using this device? I like to watch programs at their original aspect ratio, not stretched or zoomed. Can I do this with a Sling Solo/Pro? Maybe this question is more appropriate for a Sling forum? Thanks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Poochie said:


> Hi, I'm considering getting a Sling Solo to use with an HR20-100. Can you control the aspect ratio when you view a program using this device? I like to watch programs at their original aspect ratio, not stretched or zoomed. Can I do this with a Sling Solo/Pro? Maybe this question is more appropriate for a Sling forum? Thanks.


You can set the aspect ratio to match that of the output from your HR20 .. You are, of course, stuck with whatever format is being delivered from the provider. As you know, some of the channels add this nice stretch-o-vision for you ..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You can do anything that your receiver remote will do with the Slingbox and you can also make adjustments to the display aspect ratio in the player itself.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

houskamp said:


> If you look close you can see the IR blasters from the singbox on my HRs
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9052&d=1184452326


I see the IR emitters AND a pretty full package of Oreo Double Stuffs! What's the large gray box to the right of the cabinet holding your DVRs? Is it a heater?

For the OP: I have a Slingbox Solo and it controls an HR20-700 without issue. PQ is very good on my LAN, good on the WAN and even decent over my Sprint Treo 755P's internet connection.

Remote operation works well.


----------



## Poochie (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks, I set up a Sling Solo with my HR20, and it is very cool!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I see the IR emitters AND a pretty full package of Oreo Double Stuffs! What's the large gray box to the right of the cabinet holding your DVRs? Is it a heater?
> 
> For the OP: I have a Slingbox Solo and it controls an HR20-700 without issue. PQ is very good on my LAN, good on the WAN and even decent over my Sprint Treo 755P's internet connection.
> 
> Remote operation works well.


Sorry missed your post.. It's a hospital grade air filter for the wifes alergies.. (IQair)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since Houskamp has been twisting my arm for months now and bending my ear until it bled profusely on the merits of the Slingbox....I finally took the plunge 2 weeks ago and got the Slingbox (SOLO). :lol: :lol: 

Actually, his guidance has helped me make this great choice - it controls my HR21 and does a super job of it. As one who travels...I wonder how I ever lived without it.

Thanks Houskamp.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since Houskamp has been twisting my arm for months now and bending my ear until it bled profusely on the merits of the Slingbox....I finally took the plunge 2 weeks ago and got the Slingbox (SOLO). :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually, his guidance has helped me make this great choice - it controls my HR21 and does a super job of it. As one who travels...I wonder how I ever lived without it.
> 
> Thanks Houskamp.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

There's nothing like sitting in an airport with your laptop watching your recorded re-runs off your HR20.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My wife usually has much disdain for my multiple electronic gizmos and gadgets. But in both 2005 and 2006 we did some extensive traveling (2 months on the road in 2005 and over a month in 2006 - all on the bike), and she was both surprised and happy that I could pull out my laptop in most any motel room and let her watch her favorite shows.

Once she sees how something can benefit her directly, it becomes much more acceptable. I now have two sling classics and a sling pro, and have access to multiple DVRs (and other stuff).

Carl


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I personally have the classic, and well, I love it! Handles the widescreen HS signals without issue!

The SOLO works too. I use that as a backup box.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I couldn't find this press release on Sling Media's website, but here's the story reported elsewhere:

"Washington, D.C. (January 4, 2008) -- Sling Media says it will launch a new set-top that can send High-Definition signals from one TV to another.

The Slingbox PRO-HD, which will cost $399, will be available in the third quarter of this year. It will be the first Slingbox that can display high-def signals sent from a different location."

_full story_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I betcha we'll see that at CES next week.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

obsidian said:


> Worked great! While watching in front of the TV, I can control the HR21 via RF and while watching through the SlingBox, it can still control with iR.


So I understand. The HR21 is set for IR which the Sling is only capable of so it can change the channels. The HR21 remote is using RF and doesn't require direct line of sight to work as if the HR21 was set for RF?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> So I understand. The HR21 is set for IR which the Sling is only capable of so it can change the channels. The HR21 remote is using RF and doesn't require direct line of sight to work as if the HR21 was set for RF?


The Sling boxen are IR remote only. You would have to convert to using IR on the HR21.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I betcha we'll see that at CES next week.


The SlingCatcher was announced at the 2007 CES for delivery last summer. I'm dubious about wireless' capacity to handle the load of HD.


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

harsh said:


> The Sling boxen are IR remote only. You would have to convert to using IR on the HR21.


Right (Slingbox needs IR so HR21 would need to be using IR) but I prefer to use RF with the physical HR21 remote since IR doesn't work as well in certain spots of my room the way it is set up and with my entertainment center.

Any news on SlingCatcher? I was looking forward to that product.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> So I understand. The HR21 is set for IR which the Sling is only capable of so it can change the channels. The HR21 remote is using RF and doesn't require direct line of sight to work as if the HR21 was set for RF?


Correct, that is my current setup. But, it will only work if you set the HR21 to iR only and get this device: http://www.smarthome.com/8045i.html


----------



## MarkGSportsNut (Nov 30, 2006)

obsidian said:


> Correct, that is my current setup. But, it will only work if you set the HR21 to iR only and get this device: http://www.smarthome.com/8045i.html


Cool. I have the HR20-700 but that should not make a difference. My Surround Sound receiver uses IR and is in the same cabinet with the HR20. I have the HR20 remote programmed for it so I should be able to use this for both?


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

MarkGSportsNut said:


> Cool. I have the HR20-700 but that should not make a difference. My Surround Sound receiver uses IR and is in the same cabinet with the HR20. I have the HR20 remote programmed for it so I should be able to use this for both?


If your remote is currently working with it and you get that device that I linked to before, then all you will have to do is stick one of the iR emitters from the receiver onto the receiver. I have done the same thing with my DVD player and the DirecTV remote.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I don;t get the HD version of the Sling box.

I have the AV (is that the classic?). It does 16x9 quite well from s-video. It ain't gonna send HD across the net anyway, so what does it buy?


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I don;t get the HD version of the Sling box.
> 
> I have the AV (is that the classic?). It does 16x9 quite well from s-video. It ain't gonna send HD across the net anyway, so what does it buy?


The HD version of the Sling Box isn't out yet. It is my understanding that if you have a fast enough Internet connection on both ends (at least 6 Mbps up AND down), it will be able to stream 1080i content. However, on an internal network, that amount of bandwidth isn't an issue. I don't have that kind of Internet bandwidth and I mostly make use of my Sling Box when I'm not home so the new HD version isn't of much value to me. But it may be for others.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> I have the AV (is that the classic?).


The classic was the original slingbox. They introduced the Pro, Tuner, and A/V after the classic. Most recently they introduced the Solo.

The Classic is more like the Pro than any of the others as it contains both audio/video and tuner inputs.

Carl


----------



## xtss33 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm ticked. Anyone considering the purchase of this device needs to understand the following. Maybe, somewhere, this info is posted on the net but it was not clear to me in looking at the product site. So listen up.

1. Have two or more people at home who will want to stream from the Slingbox to their computer? NOPE, no can do. I don't care which model you get, only ONE person can use the Slingbox at a time.

2. Think you need the Slingbox Pro so you can stream HD programming. NOPE, save your money. As has been mentioned here, the Pro does not offer any advantage over the cheaper models that stream SD. (CES 2008 may change your options here - for more serious cash.)

3. Think you need to buy the expensive HD connect? NOPE, probably not. The ONLY reason you might need this is because all you have is component video. Chances are your source also has straight video out or s-video. These can be plugged right into the Slingbox. 

4. Think you need the Pro at all? Check yourself. How many devices you plan to really use as input? I use just a DirecTV HR21 - gives me plenty of viewing options. I should have gone with the Solo - I could have at least bought two for what I've shelled out and then two of us could use the application at the same time.

Whining? Maybe - but these issues are not well defined by Slingmedia and the product selector will mislead you into thinking you need the upscale models.

Be warned.

Care to post corrections? Sure, if I'm wrong I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

xtss33 said:


> I'm ticked. Anyone considering the purchase of this device needs to understand the following. Maybe, somewhere, this info is posted on the net but it was not clear to me in looking at the product site. So listen up.
> 
> 1. Have two or more people at home who will want to stream from the Slingbox to their computer? NOPE, no can do. I don't care which model you get, only ONE person can use the Slingbox at a time.
> 
> ...


All correct, as I have posted many times.. If your not sure ask.. as for having the pro it's for controling more than 1 device..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Pro does do a better job of compressing and streaming than does the Classic (hardware differences). However you are correct in that it does not stream HD.

Posting a question here, or on the Slingcommunity web site, would have gotten you that answer pretty fast. It has been asked and answered many times over both places.

Carl


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

My wife wants to be able to watch recorded material while she's in the kitchen making dinner, etc., but you can't see our main TV from the kitchen. I don't have a TV jack in the kitchen, and don't want to add one (don't have room for a TV anyway, except maybe one of those under the cabinet things).

We have an XP Media Center widescreen laptop. Seems to me from what I've read here that with Slingbox I can set up her laptop so she can watch a show on the laptop while she's in the kitchen. 

Correct? If so, will the Slingbox Solo be sufficient? She doesn't care about HD. Any recommendations which Slingbox I should get?

And, yes, I do let her out of the kitchen from time to time. :grin: 

Thanks.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

davemayo said:


> My wife wants to be able to watch recorded material while she's in the kitchen making dinner, etc., but you can't see our main TV from the kitchen. I don't have a TV jack in the kitchen, and don't want to add one (don't have room for a TV anyway, except maybe one of those under the cabinet things).
> 
> We have an XP Media Center widescreen laptop. Seems to me from what I've read here that with Slingbox I can set up her laptop so she can watch a show on the laptop while she's in the kitchen.
> 
> ...


The SlingBox will do exactly what you want. The SlingBox AV should be more than sufficient.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

obsidian said:


> The SlingBox will do exactly what you want. The SlingBox AV should be more than sufficient.


The laptop is on our wireless network. Are wireless transmission speeds sufficient for this? I assume yes since people are doing this on their Treos etc.


----------



## obsidian (Dec 11, 2007)

davemayo said:


> The laptop is on our wireless network. Are wireless transmission speeds sufficient for this? I assume yes since people are doing this on their Treos etc.


Wireless will be more than sufficient. When I connect to my SlingBox from work, I usually stream at less than 1 Mbps and the quality is decent. At home, I usually stream at at least 1.5 Mbps over wireless.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

obsidian said:


> Wireless will be more than sufficient. When I connect to my SlingBox from work, I usually stream at less than 1 Mbps and the quality is decent. At home, I usually stream at at least 1.5 Mbps over wireless.


Thanks.


----------

